# Tokico Springs



## Shark_Bait (Nov 22, 2003)

Im just asking if a '95 accord tokico spring would fit for a '93 sentra. My friend was going to give them to me but we werent sure if it would fit. Is there a difference ??


----------



## Shark_Bait (Nov 22, 2003)

Shark_Bait said:


> Im just asking if a '95 accord tokico spring would fit for a '93 sentra. My friend was going to give them to me but we werent sure if it would fit. Is there a difference ??


Sorry guys i put this in the wrong place. Can you guys put it in the right forum. Sorry I just noticed I had put it under engine.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Are you kidding?? I don't see any part of those two words that are similar. HONDA ACCORD and NISSAN SENTRA are not the same, i can guarantee you that there is no similarity whatsoever.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I say try it for the hell of it.Tell us what you experience.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

danifilth said:


> I say try it for the hell of it.Tell us what you experience.


i agree, give as in free? even more the reason to find out


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think it's dumb to even try. I can tell you right off the bat they won't fit or work right. Spring rates aren't a good match, nothing. Even if they fit, DO NOT use them.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

danifilth said:


> I say try it for the hell of it.Tell us what you experience.



but he could end up damaging his dampers, struts, shocks, etc. i say do it right...not cheap


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

what a bizarre question!! :crazy: 

i dont wanna sound like an ass but cars USUALLY dont interchange parts like that... especially different car companies.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

whoa guys didnt mean what I said so dont take it the wrong way.I was just saying that if you are actually thinking that maybe they will work then you might as well try it.If you think Ground Control coilovers are gonna work great on your OE struts then do it so you can find out that they wont.


----------

